# doe getting skinny?



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Our one doe is getting fairly skinny, and we dont know why. She was very healthy after she gave birth 3 weeks ago, then in the past week or so shes gotten skinny. I dewormed her, but no improvement yet. Everythings been so busy lately with us driving back an forth to the hospital a couple hours away. Otherwise shes milking the same as last year, 2 quarts a day, and getting the same amount of grain and alfalfa. Everything seems to be the same except that shes skinny. :whatgoat:


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

What color are her eyelids?

What did you deworm with & at what dose?

I deworm all my does the day they kid with Quest Gel (moxidectin) dosed at 1cc per 100lbs.

In cases of poorly doing does I purchased, I'll hit them with a round of Valbazen 10 days later. 

If parasites are ruled out, you could add beet pulp shreds (digest like a hay/forage, puts on weight like grain) & perhaps some added fat in the form of BOSS or rice bran pellets. I used rice bran & beet pulp shreds (fed dry, mixed in with grain) & it really helped pack the weight on a skinny doe I bought.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

I used Golden Blend medicated wormer feed. Its 1 lb per 100 lbs and use just once (give it instead of their normal grain), we usually use safeguard or ivermectin but we dont have any nor any way to get any. Plus we didnt know if the worms might be becoming immune to those... We usually dont deworm pregnant does unless absolutely necessary. We also started giving her some red cell and some high calorie syrup mix that they love. One of the others it starting to look a lil bit on the thin side but she always does after she gives birth then bounces back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would get a fecal done... for worms and cocci to be sure.... :hug:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

k. i dunno when we're gonna be able to get that done, our friend can check for worms but idk about cocci. And f course today none of the girls are eating hay! They dont have hardly any in their rumen, though theyr still hungry as usual, so maybe the hay isnt good agin? :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Smell the hay....it may be bad.... if all are not eating it...

Change the hay and see if that helps..... I would try to get some good quality hay to help them put on weight..... Also getting that fecal done for cocci and worms...may be what is ailing them.... they won't put on weight no matter how much being fed...if they have those 2 things....or even 1 of them.... left untreated... :hug:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

we check all of the hay before we buy it, if it doesnt smell good, look good, or is too weedy it doesnt come home. We dewormed Zena, but that does take time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

